
Procrastination Journal - nevster
http://www.procrastinationjournal.com/
======
vitejose
Ha, this is a gem. The page source:

    
    
      Wow - I sure am procrastinating on setting up this journal...
      <br/>
      Domain registered 2008

~~~
dmux
I may be missing something, but why call out the page's source? Were you
expecting there to be something hidden?

~~~
vitejose
The sparseness of it is funny to me. That lone <br> is beautiful.

------
Apocryphon
Is a procrastination journal a real thing?

~~~
gumby
It will be

------
jsilence
Also the church of the apathetic agnostics: "we don't know and we don't care."

------
cyrus_
Reminds me of a math blog I set up in grad school called "Nothing Left to
Prove". No posts.

~~~
tuix
Or, what is left to prove is trivial.

------
mauriciolange
Wow - I sure am procrastinating on setting up this comment...

